# Chargeur Magsafe 60 ou 85 watt?!!!



## trinita23 (28 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir, mon problème est que j'ai un macbook pro 13 pouce, de mi 2009 (core 2 duo 2,13ghz)
et que je viens de lui acheter un nouveau chargeur magsafe de 85 watt, mais j'ai remarqué que son ancien chargeur cramer était un 60 watt, une petite recherche sur le net et je tombe sur un lien décrivant que le 85 watt était destiné au 15 et 17 pouces

ma question est la suivante: je risque quoi si je continue a recharger mon mac book pro 13 pouces de mi 2009 avec un chargeur magsafe de 85 watt, au lieu d'un chargeur de 60 watt comme celui d'origine.

N.B: pour l'instant j'ai aucun problème avec ce chargeur, c'est juste que j'ai peur de cramer un truc avec, genre batterie ou autre...etc

                             merci


----------



## PDD (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un MBpro (chargeur 85 w) et un MB (chargeur 60 w) et je mélange depuis le premier jour ces deux chargeurs sans aucun problème...


----------



## jerdopler (28 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble que le 13" n'utilisera que les 60W dont il a besoin normalement pas de soucis.

Par contre l'inverse serait un peu plus risqué il me semble.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Septembre 2010)

le risque c'est à priori d'user de manière prématurée la batterie, mais là aussi je ne dispose pas d'éléments probant.


----------



## arkhange (30 Septembre 2010)

Il n'y a aucun risque. 

Sur les 15 et 17 (même 13 en MBP), il est possible d'utiliser les 60w à condition d'avoir un minimum de batterie, sinon la machine ne démarrera pas. Valable aussi pour le MacBook Air, qui lui, a un chargeur 45w.

Mieux vaut trop que pas assez...


----------



## Queuvreuil (5 Juin 2011)

Faîtes attention, même quand le chargeur est d'origine sur la machine, il y a risque de combustion. Cela m'est arrivé lorsque mon ordinateur était chargé, je l'ai vu se consumer en cinq secondes sous mes yeux.

Apple qualifie ce genre de dysfonctionnement d'accidentel, et donc refuse un remplacement du matériel, même lorsque le client a souscrit à apple care.

Donc pour ma part, je ne peux que vous conseiller la plus grande prudence. Si mon chargeur avait été sur de la moquette, ou sur un tapis au moment de l'incident, un incendie aurait pu avoir lieu.

Cordialement
www.queuvreuil.com/blog


----------



## ayoubitou (6 Juin 2011)

j'utilise un 85 W avec mon macbook pro 13" 2010 , et ca marche sans problème , c'est juste qu'il charge plus vite l'ordi que le 60 W .


----------



## pimousse42 (6 Juin 2011)

On peut tout a fait utiliser un alim de 85 sur un 13 pouces. 
Qui peut le plus peut le moins.
un exemple, il n'y a pas deux référence pour l'écran apple 27 pouces qui alimente les portable.

Par contre, utiliser une 60 sur un macbook pro 15 (avec grosse carte graphique) n'est pas conseillé. Si le portable est en fonctionnement et que la batterie a besoin d'être charger, le portable consomme plus que ce que l'alim peut fournir.
On se retrouve avec une alimentation brulante, on finit par casser l'alim, et la batterie n'est pas correctement charger.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Juin 2011)

Il vaut mieux un adaptateur plus puissant que pas assez puissant. S'il est plus puissant, il ne fera que travailler en dessous de ses possibilités ce qui ne porte préjudice à absolument aucun composant. S'il n'est pas assez puissant, il risque de ne pas arriver à recharger la batterie si on utilise le portable de manire intensive. Si le portable consomme plus que ce que délivre l'adaptateur, il utilisera en partie la batterie. Si elle est déjà décharger, c'est franchement déconseillé (à moins de vouloir la flinguer). En outre, l'adaptateur risque de surchauffer et le portable peut devenir lent (le processeur restant à basse fréquence) ou tout simplement planter.


----------



## Cyrtop (6 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir

Ce qui est le plus important sur le chargeur ces l'ampèrage et le voltage

pour un 15 pouce les sortie sont de 16.5V a 18.5Volte et 4.6 ampère Max

Tu regarde sur le vieux 60 watt et si le voltage et les ampère sont dans la même fourchette ses bon tu peux l'utilisé (je pense que sa doit être le cas a vérifié quand même )

Bien a vous 
cyrtop


----------

